# ماذا يحدث للإنسان بعد الموت وقبل يوم القيامة ؟



## ايكاروس q8 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*أسعد الله أيامكم جميعا*


*عندي بعض الأسئلة عن الدين المسيحي*

*يمكن يكون بعضها مر عليكم أكثر من مرة بس كوني جديدة بالمنتدى فانا لا استطيع أن أقرأ كل المواضيع الموجودة بالمنتدى بسرعة فاعذروني*



*طبعا هناك فترة زمنية طويلة تمر بين الوقت الذي يموت فيه الانسان وبين اليوم الذي يبعث فيه يوم القيامة *

*وسؤالي :*
*ماذا يقول الدين المسيحي عن هذه الفترة ؟*
*طبعا الجسد يفنى متحولا إلى تراب ولكن ماذا يحدث للروح ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اهلا بيكى وسطنا
حسب حالة الانسان الميت اذا كان مؤمن بالمخلص ومؤهل لدخول الملكوت تستقر روحه فى مكان بلا تعب ولا تنهد منتظرا يوم الدينونة(الفردوس)
وان كان غير مخَلص روحه تصبح من حق ابليس وتستقر روحه فى الهاوية انتظارا الى يوم الدينونة العامة
*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

إضافة إلى ما قاله الحبيب شمس الحق
يوجد مكانين :-
الأول يسمى الفردوس و هو مكان انتظار أرواح الابرار
و الثاني يسمى الجحيم و هو مكان إنتظار أرواح الأشرار


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*صورة حية يُصورها الكتاب لما بعد الموت *

*لوقا : 16*
19 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَُرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهاً. 
20 وَكَانَ *مِسْكِينٌ* اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوباً بِالْقُرُوحِ 
21 وَيَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ السَّاقِطِ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ *الْغَنِيِّ* بَلْ كَانَتِ الْكِلاَبُ تَأْتِي وَتَلْحَسُ قُرُوحَهُ. 
22 *فَمَاتَ* الْمِسْكِينُ *وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ* إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. *وَمَاتَ* الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضاً وَدُفِنَ 
23 *فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ* وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ 
24 *فَنَادَى*: يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ ارْحَمْنِي وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَِعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ. 
25 فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ *اسْتَوْفَيْتَ* خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ *هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى* وَأَنْتَ *تَتَعَذَّبُ*. 
26 وَفَوْقَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ هَهُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ *لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ* وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ *يَجْتَازُونَ* إِلَيْنَا. 
27 فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 
28 لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 
29 قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 
30 فَقَالَ لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ. 
​


*إن من ماتوا لك يشتهون أن لا تأتي إلى مكان العذاب الذين هم فيه *

*هل تحقق لهم رغبتهم في خلاصك بعمل المسيح ... أم تريد أن تذهب الى النار الأبدية لتتعذب *


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا شمس الحق ، صوت الرب ، فريدي

فهمت من كلامكم أن هناك فردوس وجحيم  يختلفان عن فردوس وجحيم الآخرة 

فهل هما موجودان في مكان محدد على الأرض ؟ أم أن ذلك غير معلوم لديكم ؟

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> شكرا شمس الحق ، صوت الرب ، فريدي
> 
> فهمت من كلامكم أن هناك فردوس وجحيم يختلفان عن فردوس وجحيم الآخرة
> 
> ...


 
*أكيد هما مش موجودين على الآرض ديه اماكن روحية تسكنها الارواح بعد الموت *

*فمش ممكن تكون على الآرض ديه موجودة فى العالم الروحى *

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## صوت الرب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> شكرا شمس الحق ، صوت الرب ، فريدي
> 
> فهمت من كلامكم أن هناك فردوس وجحيم  يختلفان عن فردوس وجحيم الآخرة
> 
> ...


لا عزيزي هناك أربع أماكن لها أسماء مختلفة
الأول يسمى *الفردوس* و هو مكان انتظار أرواح الابرار
و الثاني يسمى *الجحيم *و هو مكان إنتظار أرواح الأشرار 
و الثالث يسمى *ملكوت السموات أو السماء* و هي مكان السعادة الأبدية
و الرابع يسمى *جهنم* و هي مكان عذاب الأشرار


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا نانسي*
*شكرا صوت الرب*
*الآن أصبح الأمر واضحا*


----------

